# Abumatic repairs



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So, I'm afraid I own an abumatic reel (think metal pushbutton reel - like zebco). Originally priced 59.99 but purchased for 29.99 years ago, I thought it would be great for my son to start off with. However, from day one I have had problems with it. After you cast, you start to reel it in. Turning the handle is supposed to engage the two metal pieces that grab the line such that line is actually collected. I don't know what these pieces are called. When you push the button to cast, they disappear so line freespools. You reel in and they are supposed to stick back out and collect the line. My problem is the pieces don't engage to collect the line after casting. So I reel and reel, but nothing happens. There is a black rubber circle when I take the cap off - turning this black rubber thing will engage the piece and then I can reel it in. But I can't take the cap off after each cast.

Anyone know what I need to do to fix this???


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Get him a cheap CS 5500 or 5600.  Wouldn't want him to lose fish or lose interest in fishing because of a reel. Or try a Zebco 33.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

He can't cast a 5500 or a 6500. He's 9. But I don't want to ruin him with a spinner.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Why would a spinner ruin him?

Bought my granddaughter a Zebco platnium 11, great reel and picks up the line without any trouble, good drag too.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's just a joke. When you switch from spinner to conventional, we say you crossed over to the darkside. Since my boys were born on the darkside, I just assume never let them cross back over.

I don't see any reason to buy a new reel. A working abumatic is a good reel. There is something wrong with mine and, once I figure out which part to target, it will be easily fixed. I got the schematic off of MikesReelRepair this afternoon and will be taking the reel apart and figuring it out on my own. I just thought I'd throw it out there and see if someone had either experienced the same problem or knew enough about how the reel works to lead me in the right direction.

BTW, its an abu abumatic 1275...


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

If you want to stick with that type of reel, go to Academy and get him a zebco salt water 33 for about 25 bucks, but be warned you will get it stripped if he hooks a big fish. The problem you describe is why I gave up sin casters 40 years ago. I keep some of the zebcos for relatives that do not get to fish but once a year. To fix the reel you have will probably cost more than it is worth and you will still have to do it again pretty soon.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

that was an easy fix, it took me a little while to play around with it after taking it apart to figure out how it worked, but once i figured out what was supposed to make the little metals pins stick out upon reeling in, I just had to bend two little copper looking metal wing things and now it works great. I even cleaned and oiled the bearings while I had it apart. I'm starting to enjoy this taking reels apart stuff. Third night in a row I had a different reel in pieces, cleaned it and oiled/lubed it, and put it back together.


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Husky,
I thought that reel sounded familiar. I pick up old reels from time to time and found an AbuMatic in mint condition. It appears to have the unusual feature of being able to backshift the "crank" and this puts it into "free spool" mode to let the fish run. Shift again and the drag is reactivated. I guess this is the "abumatic"part. I'm sure this makes it more complicated than the regular type of spincast. It is a little slow about picking up the line even when the pick up pins extend. Seems as though I remember that you need to have the pins retracted before reattaching the pick up disk to the drive axel after adding line etc to get things to work correctly. Just push the button to retract the pins before removing it. I might be wrong but seems that the pin retracting, trigger mechanism needs that. Just my contribution. LEW1


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

thanks for the tip.


----------

